

The Times to host political polling site FiveThirtyEight - davi
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/03/the-new-york-times-to-host-political-polling-site-fivethirtyeight/

======
mattcoolidge
Interesting to see how/if this will change anything over there. Nate does a
great job with his models, here's hoping he maintains editorial control.

